# easy high side gondola



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I purchased a few USA hopper cars undecorated and one woodchip car . I got the woodchip cuz it is the same car as the regular hoppers with the high side screwed on top . I took the extension off and put it on the side . The other day I was working on some cars and thought I would see if I could come up with a unique freight car. It turns out that the woodchip extension fits on top of a Aristocraft gondola car . It is almost a press fit . So I put them together and came up with this car . Its cool cuz its not in everyones fleet . Hope you like it . http://i332.photobucket.com/albums/...car003.jpg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures please!


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Its been a while since I posted any pictures and ............forgot how. I'll keep trying.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

[url="


----------

